# Need artist to make Folding Team Badge



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2009)

Will be awarded to active team members, 25 - 30 pixels high, width doesn't matter, but not too much, should have nice proportions. post ideas here


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2009)

25 to 30 pixels? Isn't that a little small man?


----------



## btarunr (Sep 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 25 to 30 pixels? Isn't that a little small man?


See this?







^that's what it's likely to replace/neighbour.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2009)

btarunr said:


> See this?
> 
> http://tpucdn.com/forums/images/stars/8star.gif
> 
> ^that's what it's likely to replace/neighbour.



I'm not feelin it.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks W1zzard for considering a Folding Team badge! 

25-30 pixels *high* with free range on width is plenty, I think.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not feelin it.



Thanks for looking.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Why not just shrink the folding icon down and use that as the badge, about the size of the one over my avatar?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2009)

btarunr said:


> Thanks for looking.



I want to help man. Don't be like that. I'm just trying to get a hold of the concept.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Newtekie. That is the team logo after all


----------



## btarunr (Sep 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I want to help man. Don't be like that. I'm just trying to get a hold of the concept.



Simple, a 173 x 23 (or 25, or 30) pixel image that displays under your name (or somewhere in the user info area on each post). This will be awarded to F@H team regulars.






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or [suggest]


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2009)

Like a TPU Folding Team banner, I wish I had the PS skills to throw something together..

It would be sweet if it could be setup to where if you click on it, it would take you to the Team thread in the forum or the how to setup Folding Single GPU thread. Or maybe it would be even better to make a new 'one stop' thread that can direct potential new recruits to all the info they need to get setup.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2009)

one idea, right now i'm thinking about putting the badge below the sig, left side of "thanks | multi quote | quote"


----------



## hat (Sep 20, 2009)

So this is supposed to replace the stars? There are quite a few of us who have custom titles already... 

Will there be anything like this for WCG?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090920/Capture074.gif
> 
> one idea, right now i'm thinking about putting the badge below the sig, left side of "thanks | multi quote | quote"



Dude I think you got about as good as you'll get. Thats perfect man.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090920/Capture074.gif
> 
> one idea, right now i'm thinking about putting the badge below the sig, left side of "thanks | multi quote | quote"



I like that idea, and I like the looks of what you threw together honestly.  Nice, clean, simple, bright and colorful enough to catch the eye, but not tacky.  Sometimes thats the best.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 21, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> I like that idea, and I like the looks of what you threw together honestly.  Nice, clean, simple, bright and colorful enough to catch the eye, but not tacky.  Sometimes thats the best.



Yeah man. Thats a winner in my book.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 21, 2009)

hat said:


> So this is supposed to replace the stars? There are quite a few of us who have custom titles already...
> 
> Will there be anything like this for WCG?



As you can see in W1zzards post it will not replace the stars or title, it will be in the left margin under the sig opposite the thanks quote buttons.


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2009)

I like the badge W1zzard posted, and I like the location of the badge. Now if only someone could do something similar for WCG. It would go right next to the F@H badge and wouldn't take up any more room or be any more intrusive than the F@H badge would.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 21, 2009)

like whizz's


----------



## twilyth (Sep 21, 2009)

could we get something that is an animated gif?  Can we?  Pleeeeeaaaassse?

Seriously though, an animated graphic would be a better attention getter - 10bajillion flash ads can't be wrong.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 21, 2009)

I cast my vote for W1zzard's idea.  Simple and to the point.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2009)

W1zz's example is perfect. It's simple and eye catching.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 21, 2009)

I think it looks nice if all user-related information is consolidated in one part of the post. In the above example, there's room for another badge right next to it (who knows, WCG?).

But then I agree this 'vacuum' between the left-pane and the post buttons can be used to give users their salads.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 21, 2009)

btarunr said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090920/bta057.jpg
> 
> I think it looks nice if all user-related information is consolidated in one part of the post. In the above example, there's room for another badge right next to it (who knows, WCG?).



Best location, exactly what I was going to suggest


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

Both Folding and WCG badges would be sweet (even though I am not folding at the moment)


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2009)

Well having the badge underneath the system specs tab is going to increase the size of the user data box, thus increasing the minimum size every post box is going to be. It doesn't bother me, I'm just pointing it out. In fact I like it better under the system specs tab, it looks more noticeable there...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 21, 2009)

I think in the sig area next to the thanks button is more practical... this also allows plenty of real estate for a WCG badge...  we all know you can't really have one without the other.


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, if they do fit snugly next to each other like btarunr said earlier, I would rather have them underneath the system specs tab.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 21, 2009)

if we add it to the left user box this will increase its height, which will increase the height of short posts even further. it seems to be more practical to use the space i suggested, especially if we want to support multiple badges.

any other design ideas? i didnt intend to stop peoples' creativity by posting my idea


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2009)

I just wanted to pop in here and say that I absolutely love the idea of having badges, and I think they would go great where the Thanks/Quote buttons are.


----------



## HammerON (Sep 21, 2009)

"Badges? We don't need no stinken badges!"
Sorry - couldn't resist!!!
I like the idea of having the "badges" by the Thanks area.....


----------



## hat (Sep 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> if we add it to the left user box this will increase its height, which will increase the height of short posts even further



That's pretty much what I said earlier. If we're adding badges, there's only 2 logical places to put it. To the far left of the thanks button area, or under the system specs tab, which fits snugly with the rest of the user info but increases the size of 99% of the post boxes.

Either way it doesn't matter to me. They will still be seen, it's just that one option fits into the user area for a cleaner look, but it makes most posts bigger.


----------



## fixt (Sep 21, 2009)

This one may have to be reworked a little to fit in your space but I think I have a winner here








[/IMG]


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

Hehehe, are we going to take that lying down team?


Thank you very much Wiz, this should go a great deal towards helping out the team and getting our name out there.

I'm not suggesting this, but I thought I'd show you the HWC variant of the folding tag for those that haven't had the pleasure of being to their forum. Might help spur some ideas.






Now obviously its customized to their Canadian origin, but the idea behind this is the double helix.


----------



## fixt (Sep 21, 2009)

Heh - Just had to throw that out there.

In all seriousness though - what about the TPU logo using a protein chain chain? Or doing the loop in a standard DNA double helix?

The existing logo looks good, and seem implemented well - just tossing out some other ideas.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 21, 2009)

Badges? Where will it stop?

How about badges for all the clubs? Oh how spammy. This is going to get elitist or a real visual eyesore. I think I might even prefer more ads that having every member trying to show off and pimp their badges.

*How about badges for each moderator you received an infraction from? Collect the set for an EXTRA gold star! *  (TheMailMan made me say it... LOL)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 21, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> if we add it to the left user box this will increase its height, which will increase the height of short posts even further. it seems to be more practical to use the space i suggested, especially if we want to support multiple badges.
> 
> any other design ideas? i didnt intend to stop peoples' creativity by posting my idea



I think you chose the most logical position for badge(s). We are too limited with the user box position. I think we should implement something soon considering the way the Canucks are currently "handing us our hat". Recruitment is a priority now.



lemonadesoda said:


> Badges? Where will it stop?
> 
> How about badges for all the clubs? Oh how spammy. This is going to get elitist or a real visual eyesore. I think I might even prefer more ads that having every member trying to show off and pimp their badges.
> 
> *How about badges for each moderator you received an infraction from*? Collect the set for an EXTRA gold star!   (TheMailMan made me say it... LOL)


Wow, your working in the right direction. Since it has already been decided, let's stay on-topic and be more productive.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

Originally @ lemonadesoda

Well, aside from being extra sassy today, that's a pretty cool idea you got there.

Unfortunately I see it being too much work for Wizzard wanting to manage. I mean there's got to be a connect between user donation and server upgrade, and it would be up to Wiz to connect the dots. I'd see it more likely that a user, who was deemed trustworthy, get picked and he/she operates the TPU funded folding farm. 

Problem is that the donations aren't always guaranteed, so some months might be quite short on operating costs.


*Edit:*  Apparently there was a ninja delete.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 21, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> *Edit:  Apparently there was a ninja delete.*


 Yep, I couldnt quite spot what happened to the post either. Anyway, running costs would need to be paid by ad revenue. I've no idea if it would cover the cost of hardware too... I think one of the GPU manufacturers would donate a folding GPU or two if they got a sponsor banner.

**edit*

BUCK just sent me a PM telling to stop making suggestions that are off topic, and that this thread may only answer the question "where should the badge go", or he will delete them. Ohhps. Slap wrist. There I was thinking that something might be open for opinion or debate. Anyway, been silenced now. Out.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2009)

I think that we have a double edged sword in a sense...  The current logo, which Buck Nasty has (which I made a long time ago) is not made for the purpose to have text by it.  It would look great on its own!  Where should we put it?  By the name IMO.  Also, the TPU folding team text is a bad idea IMO.  

W1z's position I have no problem with, just the text and the font is all wrong...  I am fixing now!


----------



## Steevo (Sep 21, 2009)

Shiver me timbers, blow me down.


Sail the high seas and I spy with me eye this..........stolen cleanly from another forum I used to fold for.

Something like, and with Techpowerup! added.


Or a bunny what said "You suck at Folding" or some other smartass nonsenseical shart.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2009)

I like cool fonts.  Try this one.

EDIT:  Thats a PNG BTW, transparency enabled!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2009)

Preview!

Or this maybe?  






After looking at it I think we need text, what do you guys think?

EDIT:  Also a stroked version.  And if you hate the text I can change it in a flash!

I like the stroked version better...  When I round it you will like it even more!


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 21, 2009)

I think we need text. Just seeing the symbol isn't enough for new people to go on. However with the text its an easy connection between Folding Team badge and Folding Team subforums. Though, if the little pic acts as a link to the F@H subforum, then both would work I guess.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2009)

And rounded.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 21, 2009)

And another font rounded:
And another as well!

EDIT:  Also those are all PNG's so ready to edit and go if anyone wants to improve!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

I think your first suggestion, post#40 was the best. The badge is worn at the end of the name
http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/Capture013935.jpg


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 22, 2009)

lemonadesoda said:


> I think your first suggestion, post#40 was the best. The badge is worn at the end of the name
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090921/Capture013935.jpg



Only problem with that is my name is one that is too long to do that!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 22, 2009)

No it's not, the column expands to fit... see...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 22, 2009)

If we do get these icons for team members, can they hyperlink to the Folding sub-forum?


----------



## hat (Sep 22, 2009)

That would be great^^


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> If we do get these icons for team members, can they hyperlink to the Folding sub-forum?



I suggested something similar on the first page ( 11th post )


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't want this going stale. Let's get something implemented for these guy's that have been folding their hearts out


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

just extremely busy these days with 5870 ... 

in the meantime think about what people need to do to earn the badge and to keep it ? and who polices such a system, or how it could be automated


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

Would the Folding Moderator and/or Team Captain(s) have the ability to add this graphic to the member's profile or would it have to be done from higher up?

If you can hold off for just one more day I can provide some image files this evening.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> just extremely busy these days with 5870 ...
> 
> in the meantime think about what people need to do to earn the badge and to keep it ? and who polices such a system, or how it could be automated



I would think that the signatures of the folders have some data in it that we might be able to use.  If someone has at least 1 active CPU according to the folding site, then the folding logo will appear, but if they don't and there computer is out for repairs, it won't be there?  We could have it go off of "cpus active in the last 30 days!  IMO the best way is for Buck just to assign it to each person.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

Hmm... not sure how much code Wizz would be willing to write for this, but it probably would be possible to write a script that would automatically access one of the folding stats sites to query the team's member activity status.  

To piggyback on PVTCaboose...  if a member has completed at least one WU within the last 30 days (or 7 days or whatever) then he recieves an "active team member" icon.  We could even go so far as ranking.  Something along the lines of active member up to xx# points, copper, silver, gold, platinum for respective xx# points once reached.

Of course... so long as the team moderator/captain(s) are willing to actively maintain team member status themselves then that would be easier on Wizz.  I know he's almost always got a full plate.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

how many ppd is one wu ? do we want to encourage people to seriously fold ? or just run it once to get the badge?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> how many ppd is one wu ? do we want to encourage people to seriously fold ? or just run it once to get the badge?



It depends how many PPD is in 1 WU.  There are different types of WU's!  In order to get the badge maybe you have to have 50 WU's minimum, and when you do, it sees if you have a CPU active in the last 30 days!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

maybe we should use ppd as metric ? to promote gpu folding ?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> maybe we should use ppd as metric ? to promote gpu folding ?



Elaborate further. 

Also, by CPU, I mean CPUs, GPUs and PS3's.  F@H does not distinguish...  it calls them all CPU's on its site.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

as you said, WUs are different sized. the important metric for the team is points, so PPD should be favoured over WUs. Also making it more fair for all platform folders


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2009)

If I may suggest and pending Buck's approval, 100K pts (or more) minimum before you get the badge that way we encourage increased production. My $.02


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> how many ppd is one wu ? do we want to encourage people to seriously fold ? or just run it once to get the badge?



Criteria for obtaining the badge should be relevent to team output. Let's say a folder needs to make it into the Top 100(approx 100K points as of 09-23-09) in overall points to obtain the badge. As the team grows, we can revise the criteria.

I would have no problem maintaining/distributing the badges if possible.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

Wizz, can you query from this site:

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711

Presents a list of names in TPU's top 100 overall point contributors.  Suggest also mandating value in the 'points in last 7 days' column be equal to or greater than 1000.  

I just threw 1000 in there cause it seems like a reasonable number of points for just about anyone to be able to accomplish in a week.  I would expect one of the more senior folders to throw their input in on that.  Perhaps the 30 day column would be more reasonable with a different value requirement.

One consideration on the "Top 100" concept though... as time goes on this will become an increasingly more difficult requirement for a new team member to accomplish.  It may be more reasonable to just set the goal at 100k... regardless if that puts you in the top 100 or not.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

I vote for different tier badges.  

Super top 20 people have gold outlined badges.  
Top 50 have silver outlined.  
Top 100 have bronze outlined.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 23, 2009)

Maybe give Stars around the badge aswell, so:

Top 200 - Gets the basic badge
Top 100 - Bronze outline
Top 75 - Silver outline
Top 50 - Gold outline
Top 35 - Gold outline with one star
Top 20 - Gold outline with two stars
Top 10 - Gold outline with three stars



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I vote for different tier badges.
> 
> Super top 20 people have gold outlined badges.
> Top 50 have silver outlined.
> Top 100 have bronze outlined.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Maybe give Stars around the badge aswell, so:
> 
> Top 200 - Gets the basic badge
> Top 100 - Bronze outline
> ...



This is what I had in mind.  I will work on some badges when I get home... in a few hours.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Maybe give Stars around the badge aswell, so:
> 
> Top 200 - Gets the basic badge
> Top 100 - Bronze outline
> ...



That for me kinda complex.  

REVISED:

Top 200 - Basic black outline
Top 100 - Bronze outline
Top 50 - Silver outline
Top 10 - Gold Outline


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

not so many badges .. two or three at most


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2009)

maybe one badge for top x and one for at least x points in 30 days ?
basically one saying you are in the team and a second one saying you are a hardcore folder?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Top 10: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Top 50: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Top 100: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Top 200: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:  O just read two or three at most...  how about the gold, silver, and basic?  BTW Basic is transparent to whatever the forum back is (in this case VERY close to white)

EDIT2:  Also TPUCapture is not the best on quality...  the PNG's look much better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are the three all attached.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> This is what I had in mind.  I will work on some badges when I get home... in a few hours.



Also, Energy, I want to see your badge idea!

EDIT1:  And a preview:






EDIT2:  AND also consider we need to code it so the code does not think that it should display all 3 badges cause someone is in the top 10.

EDIT3:  Come to think of it, why not just go with the silver one for basic, and have gold be the one for the uberfolders...  WAIT I KNOW...  Instead of gold, we give the uberfolders an uber icon, that says like UBERFOLDER.  Or something.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Wizz, can you query from this site:
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=50711
> 
> ...



Good ideas are abound. I like usage of the 30 day column to consider folders "active". I think 100K is fair for the badge. Anyone with a decent GPU could attaint that level within 2-3 weeks. Remember, we want the badge to be an incentive to motivate team members to become long term folders.


----------



## Steevo (Sep 23, 2009)

Do I get a old farts folder badge? How about you give me a gif avvy?


I like simple badges, and a color change for the rank/PPD, you could use the 30 day limit to place the badges, and the ppd calculations for color assignment.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah I know W1z hates animated gifs, so we cannot have an animated folding badge...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay, here is what I came up with:







I figure it could double as a link to the Folding forum, or perhaps something more fancy.

Attached are the three files.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Okay, here is what I came up with:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image9.png
> 
> ...



I like it.  Very good idea.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Okay, here is what I came up with:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image9.png
> 
> ...



Yeah those look very good, cause they mimic the quote buttons.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Okay, here is what I came up with:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image9.png
> 
> ...



Best I have seen yet and like PVTCaboose1337 said, it ties in with the forum look nicely. Kudos man!!!


----------



## mike047 (Sep 23, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> maybe one badge for top x and one for at least x points in 30 days ?
> basically *one saying you are in the team and a second one saying you are a hardcore folder*?



I like this idea as it would encourage people to next level, but only one badge at a time.

EOC the FAH stats people have a way to poll their stats and give similar badge, if production ceases the badge automatically removes itself.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok we have a small problem which energy can solve quickly:  There is no TPU power logo in the red ball.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok we have a small problem which energy can solve quickly:  There is no TPU power logo in the red ball.



My opinion is that it kinda makes the molecule look a bit distorted having it so small and all.

I am open to the voice of the masses on this one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think we should let G-d (W1zzard) and his charitable son Jesus (Buck Nasty) make the determination!

I agree it does look a bit distorted, but we need to have some form of TPUness in there...  I have an idea...  Making now!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok...  based off of EnergyFX's work, here is it with the TPU logo:

EDIT:  Energy...  maybe use the TPU logo as a dot between "team" and "member"?


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Ok...  based off of EnergyFX's work, here is it with the TPU logo:
> 
> EDIT:  Energy...  maybe use the TPU logo as a dot between "team" and "member"?



I like it at the end rather than breaking of team and member.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> I like it at the end rather than breaking of team and member.



Ok for your consideration, I give you what you hate:

ENERGY!  I see you watching!  What say you?  You designed a better badge than I did so I'm waiting for you to blow me away!


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

I like it at the end but maybe just a bit smaller... like by maybe 2 pixels.

Sorry, I'm working on something else and just lost an hour's worth of work when Jasc locked up on me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

As requested.

EDIT:  I still like Post #88 the best.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> As requested.



I kind of like things clean and simple... so I prefer it without the TPU logo.  That's not to say I hate it with the logo, it's just a preference thing.

So... with that said, of the ones with the logo I like the last one you posted better than the others.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I kind of like things clean and simple... so I prefer it without the TPU logo.  That's not to say I hate it with the logo, it's just a preference thing.
> 
> So... with that said, of the ones with the logo I like the last one you posted better than the others.



I agree about keeping things clean and simple, but we need to find a way to incorporate the letters "TPU" or the TPU logo into this thing.  I am thinking there is no place for the logo...  that means lets get "TPU" in there somewhere...  Maybe put each letter in one of the balls on the folding logo...


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe putting it in the molecule is the best route.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Maybe putting it in the molecule is the best route.



I think I pulled this off.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think I pulled this off.



Almost... but I can't quite give you that much credit   I still maintain my original opinion... I just see no need to try to force it upon anyone.

As I said before... I am open to what the rest of you want.  It's not my badge... it's everyone's. 


EDIT:  Here's a better way of putting it... don't mistake your persistence for philosophical tendencies.   LOL... couldn't resist.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

I know Wizz said to keep the variations to a minimum, but i just wanted to throw this up for consideration.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I know Wizz said to keep the variations to a minimum, but i just wanted to throw this up for consideration.



Wow, great ideas guys. Keep em' coming.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I know Wizz said to keep the variations to a minimum, but i just wanted to throw this up for consideration.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image12588.png



This.  Buck can just assign people them manually...  how many people actually have over 250k?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

For you Caboose


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> For you Caboose
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image12b.png



Oh no, it's not for me, it's for the COMMUNITY


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Oh no, it's not for me, it's for the COMMUNITY



That's what I like to hear (eh, read)

Alright, shutting down Jasc, firing up the F@H clients, and going to bed.


----------



## hat (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> This.  Buck can just assign people them manually...  how many people actually have over 250k?



61 people on our team as of right now, and others are close


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

hat said:


> 61 people on our team as of right now, and others are close



Yeah this needs to be automated...  and having more than 2 or 3 according to w1z would be pushing it.  I would not want to assign 61 people badges and have to update it frequently!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah this needs to be automated...  and having more than 2 or 3 according to w1z would be pushing it.  I would not want to assign 61 people badges and have to update it frequently!



Well after the initial 61 people, it shouldn't be that much updating.  Once 1mil is reached, next milestone is quite aways away


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Well after the initial 61 people, it shouldn't be that much updating.  Once 1mil is reached, next milestone is quite aways away



Still...  would you want to be the one who updated them?  
Actually I have a sick desire to be the one to do it...  But I am depressed I cannot attain even the lowest badge because my computer sits hundreds of miles away, shutdown, because the power went out before it could finish ONE WU!


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Still...  would you want to be the one who updated them?
> Actually I have a sick desire to be the one to do it...  But I am depressed I cannot attain even the lowest badge because my computer sits hundreds of miles away, shutdown, because the power went out before it could finish ONE WU!



Hah Well I'm sure BUCK is up to the task!  Leave it up to people to be in charge of which badge they get, send a PM to BUCK(or whoever is in charge) they can verify, and update.  That alleviates all the pain from searching all the time and having to update yourself.  I'm sure people would want a new badge enough to send a little PM.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Hah Well I'm sure BUCK is up to the task!  Leave it up to people to be in charge of which badge they get, send a PM to BUCK(or whoever is in charge) they can verify, and update.  That alleviates all the pain from searching all the time and having to update yourself.  I'm sure people would want a new badge enough to send a little PM.



Buck keeps track of it well enough weekly and he could update the badges weekly which would not be that big of an ordeal.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Buck keeps track of it well enough weekly and he could update the badges weekly which would not be that big of an ordeal.



Then there is no problem?  I thought the issue was someone not wanting to update..


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Then there is no problem?  I thought the issue was someone not wanting to update..



W1z needs to automate things to make life easier for him and the community.  He has a lot on his plate besides a sauerkraut sandwich.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

those are the best badges so far, we'll go with those


----------



## Duxx (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> those are the best badges so far, we'll go with those



I agree!


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

some new ideas:







opinion on folding logo aligned bottom (a) or folding logo centered (b)

and on font (1) .. (4) or the one from the (ab) ideas?


what should the label say?


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

a) for position and #4) for the font

Looks good guy's, well done.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

some more variations


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


>




I like these for the labels, with the different milestones.

"Top cruncher" might get confusing with the WCG Team (_Crunchers_).


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

yeah i just picked some random text


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> I like these for the labels, with the different milestones.
> 
> "Top cruncher" might get confusing with the WCG Team (_Crunchers_).



Here is my thinking with the milestone flags:

When you are part of a forum like TPU your little rectangle of virtual real-estate that your posts appear in is pretty much all you can lay any sort of claim to.  Look at how unique each and every one of our post blocks are.  We seek out avatars, user names, catch signature lines, and even go so far as to solicit friends to make fancy sig graphics for us.  It is kind of like tricking out a car.  Everyone wants to set themselves apart somehow.  You even get post whoring just to get a bunch of stars and eventually a custom title.  

I think the folding badge is a great idea!  Whoever came up with this idea... I kind of wonder if you realize just how ingenious it really is.  Everyone is going to want one... because now those with the badge will have a "one up" on those that don't have a badge.  

My thought with the milestone flags is that they will go along the same wanting line as the stars.  I think getting another flag on your badge could be a neat little incentive to keep pushing... and earning another flag is a great way of showing other users how dedicated you are to the TPU team.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yeah i just picked some random text



Wizz... I had a hard time finding a font that was comparable to the existing forum buttons.  You did a better job of getting the font similar.  Also, my goal when designing the badge was to make them mimic the existing buttons as much as possible.  I wanted to tie the badge in to TPU's forum style and avoid it looking out of place.  So, with that said I think the version with the molecule offset towards the top of the badge looks best.  Mimicing the existing badges is also why I had the blue background of the button extend past the molecule a bit to the left.

As for what the badge should say.  Personally I feel "Folding Team" is a bit ambigious and doesn't really signify that that particular person is considered a member of the team.  "Team Member" does a better job portraying that the user has earned a title with the Team TPU.  I think it would be better to use the rollover text to say something like "Join TPU's Folding@Home team."


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

i see your point, but such a system is not easy to enforce/keep updated.

i am also not convinced if pure points should be the only thing to go for?

how about a "top 5", a "100k points in 30 days" badge ? anything else ? 25k average ppd ?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i see your point, but such a system is not easy to enforce/keep updated.
> 
> i am also not convinced if pure points should be the only thing to go for?
> 
> how about a "top 5", a "100k points in 30 days" badge ? anything else ? 25k average ppd ?



I understand completely.  Are you working towards automating the badge or will it be manually maintained?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Are you working towards automating the badge or will it be manually maintained?



good question .. i have no idea


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> good question .. i have no idea



lol

Perhaps a combination of both then.  Maybe you could automate whether or not the badge appears based off a point value in the last 30 days equalling greater than a set value.

Something along the lines of:
If 30 day value >10000 then badge = "yes"

If at any point a team member doesn't provide sufficient points in a 30 day period then they get a "no" return and their badge goes into hiding until they return with sufficient productivity.

As for what badge appears, perhaps that part could be manually assigned.  Buck has mentioned that he is willing to handle badge assignments.  I hate to keep kicking the flag concept back at you, but this could be the simplest way to make it work.  Buck would have his work initially cut out during the first round of badge assignments, but after that the flags are spaced out pretty far that it wouldn't require whole lot of work to maintain.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 24, 2009)

top5 badge > 25k ppd badge > 100k in 30d badge ?

then only show the "best" badge ?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> top5 badge > 25k ppd badge > 100k in 30d badge ?
> 
> then only show the "best" badge ?



I like it, but I just want to make sure you realize how dynamic those accomplishments are.  IE: I am capable of pushing 25k PPD, but I don't do it every day.  I'll probably hit 25k PPD today, but I didn't make it yesterday or the day before.... but I did the 3 days before that.  See where I am going?  If it is fully automated then cool... but if not then this would be near impossible to maintain.  Also, the heavy hitters shuffle around in the top 5 from week to week.  The 100k in 30d is a static accomplishment so that one would be easy.

Like I said... I like it but in keeping your your aspiritions of simplistic maintenance... points are never lost.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> those are the best badges so far, we'll go with those



Agreed!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I like it, but I just want to make sure you realize how dynamic those accomplishments are.  IE: I am capable of pushing 25k PPD, but I don't do it every day.  I'll probably hit 25k PPD today, but I didn't make it yesterday or the day before.... but I did the 3 days before that.  See where I am going?  If it is fully automated then cool... but if not then this would be near impossible to maintain.  Also, the heavy hitters shuffle around in the top 5 from week to week.  The 100k in 30d is a static accomplishment so that one would be easy.
> 
> Like I said... I like it but in keeping your your aspiritions of simplistic maintenance... points are never lost.



Updating the badges weekly would not be a big deal.  Like every Monday we update them or something.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm still thinking this is the way to go simplicity and implementation wise:


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 24, 2009)

What about dynamically linking to the EOC stats? I cannot write code, so I have no idea how to accomplish this, but it would be easy to maintain. If we have to manually adjust the badges, I would like fewer parameters to maintain.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What about dynamically linking to the EOC stats? I cannot write code, so I have no idea how to accomplish this, but it would be easy to maintain. If we have to manually adjust the badges, I would like fewer parameters to maintain.



I suggested that a page or so back, but W1z would have to figure it out, and he does not have that much time on his hands with the new 58xx series reviews going on and the i7 laptop releases.  Might be a good idea to see if you can hold down the fort for a month or so, updating once and week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 25, 2009)

Which version are we going with. The power button version?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Which version are we going with. The power button version?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090923/Image12b.png



You decide, Energy and I are on either side of the spectrum, personally I think the non-logo version looks better, but I want to see TPU in there somewhere!  Also, nice avatar.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep, I think this has been committee talked as far as it can go.  It's time for you to make the final decisions Buck.


----------



## Duxx (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the logo, adds a little something and you can't really see it without paying close attention, don't mess it all up buck, everybody will see it!!!  hah


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2009)

Lets put up a vote for folder for 24 hours on the folding page.  People will vote, and we will go off of that.  Or Buck can be decisive.


----------



## hat (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the ones in post 131

what about members under 250k though? or inactive members?


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

No flag for under 250K.  No badge unless active.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> No flag for under 250K.  No badge unless active.



+1


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Slight modifications

No flag for <250K
20 Mil flag for Buck
Dropped old flags down a couple pixels to put more emphasis on the current one.

I'm tempted to make a dancing clowns and fireworks flag to replace the 20 Mil... but Wizz would probably ban me just for trying.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some badges based off what Wizz was suggesting.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Here are some badges based off what Wizz was suggesting.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/Image1.png



Quite frankly, the font you chose really sucks.  The upper case is fine, but the lower case looks pretty bad.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Here are some badges based off what Wizz was suggesting.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/Image1.png



I think if one of those red circles was the TPU logo would be real cool.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

Drawing the letters pixel by pixel is pretty much the only way I can get it small enough without running into illegible distortion.

What do you think.  I think most of the "100K in 30 Days" labels on these are too big.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2009)

Out of those I think the Calibri font looks the best.

But as you say, size may be a problem when adding the text above the button.

EDIT:What about a larger button with "TPU Team Member" as the text, would give more room above for labels??


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 25, 2009)

I like the ones like in post #139.  I don't like the ones like 100K in 30 days (post 143).  This leaves out the guy who's been cranking out >1000 PPD for years.  We have plenty of recongnition for the super folders within the team and on this forum.

I also agree with no flag for under 250K, and no badge unless active.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 25, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Out of those I think the Calibri font looks the best.
> 
> But as you say, size may be a problem when adding the text above the button.
> 
> EDIT:What about a larger button with "TPU Team Member" as the text, would give more room above for labels??



Other ideas for text:

F@H Team TPU
Member: Team TPU
TPU Team Member
Folding Team Member
F@H Team
TPU F@H Team
Active F@H Member
TPU Folding Team
I Fold For Team TPU
F@H Teammate
TPU Folder
Current Status: Folding
Status: Folding | Team: 50711
Status: Leaving El Fiendo in the dust
Status: Paying my electric bill... crying
etc, etc,


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 25, 2009)

Status: Leaving El Fiendo in the dust!!! Gimme one of those i can use it until he gets the new stuff going.. 



Just joking El Fiendo Am glad to be on the same team with ya man


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooo Imma come hit you with a bat.

  joking


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Status: Leaving El Fiendo in the dust!!!



I think Bogi is going to want one of them


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Drawing the letters pixel by pixel is pretty much the only way I can get it small enough without running into illegible distortion.
> 
> What do you think.  I think most of the "100K in 30 Days" labels on these are too big.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090925/Fonts023.png



Here is the font you should be using:

http://www.dafont.com/04b-03.font


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 25, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Other ideas for text:
> 
> F@H Team TPU
> Member: Team TPU
> ...



Now we are spoilt for choice 

Was just thinking that having TPU in the text gives recognition to the site rather than trying to incorporate the logo into the image.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

ignore this post .. there's a bug that doesnt show the badge for non-me-users


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

You could just give all of us your powers. I'm sure there is at least one person here who wouldn't abuse it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> ignore this post .. there's a bug that doesnt show the badge for non-me-users



wow if i didnt know you any better that would be the most vein post ever


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

works now .. but not sure how much adds this adds to the db server .. if it's too much we'll get rid of it


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2009)

lol @ the "We love W1zzard"...Nice work though, DO WANT!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> works now .. but not sure how much adds this adds to the db server .. if it's too much we'll get rid of it again



we had it b4


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> we had it b4



no we didnt have any folding badges before


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> no we didnt have any folding badges before





W1zzard said:


> if it's too much we'll get rid of it again



/confusion


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

do you see two badges under my posts ? -> folding badges -> new .. they create some db load .. too much load? -> no more folding badges


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> do you see two badges under my posts ? -> folding badges -> new .. they create some db load .. too much load? -> no more folding badges



woah buster i think u sir need to calm down.

k sorry dont ban me plz


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 30, 2009)

LOL @ Solaris.

@ W1zz I think the "get rid of them AGAIN" is what confused him...sorta made me think there was something I missed as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 30, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> woah buster i think u sir need to calm down.
> 
> k sorry dont ban me plz



What about accepting donations for a server upgrade to handle the load? We want TPU to be a cutting edge destination for cyberwarriors.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What about accepting donations for a server upgrade to handle the load? We want TPU to be a cutting edge destination for cyberwarriors.



........what?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 30, 2009)

It makes sense. The company that hosts Wiz should be able to upgrade his service for enough money. Buck's saying that we might be willing to help shoulder the load to keep folding badges in play if they prove too much for the current setup.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It makes sense. The company that hosts Wiz should be able to upgrade his service for enough money. Buck's saying that we might be willing to help shoulder the load to keep folding badges in play if they prove too much for the current setup.



why? their arent enough people that will get them. i seriously doubt 30 people and an image or 2  peice will increase load to unbearable amounts. besides w1zz servers are private. to my knowledge they are not shared. so their shouldnt be a penalty for load...just need to make sure the system is powerfull enough.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

the script still has to check if it has to show a badge for every single post displayed. i'm not 100% sure but it seems like that creates one extra SQL query per post in most cases .. if it becomes a problem i'll try to figure out a better solution


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> the script still has to check if it has to show a badge for every single post displayed. i'm not 100% sure but it seems like that creates one extra SQL query per post in most cases .. if it becomes a problem i'll try to figure out a better solution



is their a way to only tell it to check for certain members? make a new array or something just for them?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 30, 2009)

i'll go sleep .. more work on this tomorrow .. like how to automagically assign the badges


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 30, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i'll go sleep .. more work on this tomorrow .. like how to automagically assign the badges



good night then


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

so how do we know which forum user uses which folding name?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

An authorization of some sort. The new team member posts their folding name and a link to their stats as proof. They do this in the official new teammate sign up for folding tag thread. Someone adds the names onto the list of names that then polls generic stats page A for info on the tags.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> An authorization of some sort. The new team member posts their folding name and a link to their stats as proof. They do this in the official new teammate sign up for folding tag thread. Someone adds the names onto the list of names that then polls generic stats page A for info on the tags.



too easy. i could lie about my folding name

actually...you could be on to something...for example only allow similar names...for example they cant be totally different


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

so what if we let users enter their folding name themselves .. if they lie, it will be found out soon anyway? this would save a lot of work assigning usernames

can you fold for multiple teams with the same username ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> so what if we let users enter their folding name themselves .. if they lie, it will be found out soon anyway? this would save a lot of work assigning usernames
> 
> can you fold for multiple teams with the same username ?



sure and yes


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

how can you see on the popular stat pages if a user folded for more than one team? or not only for tpu ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> how can you see on the popular stat pages if a user folded for more than one team? or not only for tpu ?



to my knowledge you either need to manually search Stanford for the name and hope it isnt just a mix up or have the person tell you...im signed up on a few different teams..and i always use Solaris17 so it allows you to use the same usn their just cant be multiples per team. the system doesn't allow that


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

The only way Wiz is to search for the users name, and that name will show up but for however many different teams that user has folded for. This only catches those who keep their name the same. 

If you don't mind me asking, why do we need to know if they have folded for more than one team?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/xml/user_summary.php?u=226884

the xml file from there says you fold for tpu ?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why do we need to know if they have folded for more than one team?



because people will enter their folding name and get the badges while folding for other teams


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/xml/user_summary.php?u=226884
> 
> the xml file from there says you fold for tpu ?



iv been folding fr quite awhile but i just got my GX2's back online...my server and laptop have negligible impact but have been folding for quite sometime


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah, the code isn't smart enough to differentiate. Right I was looking at it the wrong way.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> iv been folding fr quite awhile but i just got my GX2's back online...my server and laptop have negligible impact but have been folding for quite sometime



yes yes, but shouldnt it also list the other teams you have folded for ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

It's not stored per user. It's stored per team. That's why when a Folder switches teams he can't bring those points with him.

Also, when "/Points_24hr_Avg>" = 0, folder no longer gets folding badge. They aren't turning in points anymore if that's 0. That's probably the best way how to weed out the inactive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> yes yes, but shouldnt it also list the other teams you have folded for ?



well to be honest im a bit confused because i havent folded for XS for a very long time..and i also used to fold for pure overclock...so why it says im current on XS and why it says iv never folded for pure OC is beyond me


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> It's not stored per user. It's stored per team. That's why when a Folder switches teams he can't bring those points with him.



can you link me to such a user? i'm wondering if the user's id changes when changing team or if it stays the same


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dhoshaw

He's folded for 3 separate teams. Also, he just switched to TPU within a month.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

happen to have a link to one of his previous teams ?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Dhoshaw on the HWC team.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> happen to have a link to one of his previous teams ?



here is mine;

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php

sorry won't work unless logged in, I guess, have to do search for user.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

ah stanford has no user ids .. only team ids


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Bingo.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

ok .. getting there .. 

this seems to be the magic url:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/xml/user_summary.php?un=El_Fiendo&t=50711

it returns stats only for that user in that team, it breaks if you enter username and wrong team, and unfortunately it is case sensitive


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

is points / week points in the last 7 day period or points since the week started?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait, just have them enter their specific number for TPU. That number is them on TPU, nothing else. They get a new on a different team. Don't go by name. Also, that number is readily available to the user as its at the top of the page in the address. 


Its by 7 day period.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

actually it's not .. 

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=425820

add up your last days

starts on sunday


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Ah, wonder what I was thinking. Heh.

*20091001*030000</Last_Update

Add a 2 month limit? If they haven't updated in the last 2 months no tag? Time is a variable on this, what ever you feel is fair.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

look at the xml .. that's the data i have


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

That's in the XML.

</user>
−
<status>
*<Last_Update>20091001030000</Last_Update>*
<Update_Status>Current</Update_Status>
</status>
</EOC_Folding_Stats>
<!-- Page generated in 0.00090 seconds -->


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

last update is the timestamp when eoc updated their database the last time

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/xml/user_summary.php?un=Wizzard&t=50711

i haven't folded for ages, still it shows current for me


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Mmm, my mistake.

Stanford has a place where it shows the date of the last work unit turned in.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=50711

Used TPU team page because Stanford user pages are down for updates.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> last update is the timestamp when eoc updated their database the last time
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/xml/user_summary.php?un=Wizzard&t=50711
> 
> i haven't folded for ages, still it shows current for me



than you dont get a badge


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

you know what .. points_week == 0 -> no badge ... simple as that .. could break on sunday morning, but people should be sleeping/partying/having sex or coming down at this time


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

It would fix in 3 or 6 hours, or 9 or however long until they updated. Chances are they'd get it back fast though. EoC updates every 3 hours so it wouldn't be broken long at all.

I was going to mention Hard Folding found a way. On the left hand side of the chart it shows a skull if you're inactive.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

wow that page hurts my eyes. good for hardocp but they dont have an xml feed


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

It seems to based entirely off the line "<Points_24hr_Avg>xxxx</Points_24hr_Avg>".


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

that's all your points divided by days folding


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Not all days you've ever folded, only the ones in 'Daily Production' I believe. It couldn't store all the data for daily numbers all the way from start. He mentions this in one of his more recent updates on the front page I think.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Wait, I'm wrong. Or at least only half correct.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=50711

From the top header, all this is listed there. 

Points
Last 7days  =  5,053,964

5,053,964 / 7  =  721994.857

Points
24hr Avg  =  721,995


It likely excludes the current day, adds the data from that table up, and then calculates from there. If it hits 0, no longer active. That shouldn't break at all seeming its spread over 7 days.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

congrats ... you're the first person to receive a badge via the automated system ... and it took mine away 

the badge graphic is wrong, the tooltip is correct


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> congrats ... you're the first person to receive a badge via the automated system ... and it took mine away



all sorts of mix ups? i dont get it i mean how is it automated what are you drawing from? are you pulling the entire teams individual numbers per user...and then corrisponding them with a badge "10k" etc)?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

you need to enter your folding username in user cp -> edit options -> other -> folding name to be considered


```
$points=$xml->user->Points*1;
		if ($points>50*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_50m.gif|50 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>25*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_25m.gif|25 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>10*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_10m.gif|10 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>5*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_5m.gif|5 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>4*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_4m.gif|4 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>2*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_2m.gif|2 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>1*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding_1m.gif|1 Million points folded for TPU';
		} else
		if ($points>0.25*1000*1000)
		{
			$badges[]=$badge_url.'folding.gif|Folding for Team TPU';
		}
```


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> you need to enter your folding username in user cp -> other -> folding name to be considered
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



ahh i see clean code good job


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

badges are up and running


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

so did it turn out being more than 1 SQL query?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

havent looked .. it has been running all night .. havent noticed anything bad


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

well it doesnt feel anymore laggy so as long as the backend hold up


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

any thoughts on the "crazy folder" badge that el_fiendo has ?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> any thoughts on the "crazy folder" badge that el_fiendo has ?



i dont mind it...is the scale still the same as what you posted earlier?


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> any thoughts on the "crazy folder" badge that el_fiendo has ?



Seems a bit "fuzzy" to me, but then my eyes may not be the best.

On a side note maybe his badge should just be plain "crazy"


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Seems a bit "fuzzy" to me, but then my eyes may not be the best.
> 
> On a side note maybe his badge should just be plain "crazy"



agreed because then you can read crazy and finish the statement with what the button already says


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Woot


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 1, 2009)

Mine did not show up, when I made my last post...

EDIT: Now it's there


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

it updates like once per hour or when i manually do it


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

i changed it so that it instantly updates when you save the options page .. at least it should in theory


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i changed it so that it instantly updates when you save the options page .. at least it should in theory



my love for you..it knows no bounds

but wait? doesnt that defy the point of acceptance?

o wait..you have it cross checking the team stats and it auto accepts...o your clever


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice work W1zz (Fido and Solar too).

Look at me... I'm crazy!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Nice work W1zz (Fido and Solar too).
> 
> Look at me... I'm crazy!!!



woohoo! i hope to reach that soon enough just wating for my cards to turn in their work


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

uploaded latest changes .. should be working flawlessly now


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> uploaded latest changes .. should be working flawlessly now



Are you just working on code for now?  There is a bit of an allignment issue in PMs.

I'll send you an example.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Are you just working on code for now?  There is a bit of an allignment issue in PMs.
> 
> I'll send you an example.



confirmed eye balling looks to be about 4px over the black line so it needs to go...hmm ~15px farther up if im looking at it right


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Not sure if the current displayed badge is the final version or not so this may be moot.

Current badge is several pixles taller than the thanks/quote buttons.  It looks like everything is top aligning to an invisible line break.  Notice the gap below the badge is less than the gap below the thanks/quote buttons. The difference is more pronounced in PMs to the degree that the badge has no gap below it and even extends a bit below the post block.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

removed the badge from pms (as originally intended)

yes the badge is slightly higher which works fine when showing posts


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 1, 2009)

Those badges look great!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2009)

Too bad the alignment to the bottom is a tad off...  seems to be about 3 pixels from the bottom, while the other buttons are about 5.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2009)

See?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

both should be bottom aligned .. let me investigate


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1z you aligned it to the top I think, not the bottom!


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

alignment fixed .. not sure if it looks better .. aah ff and ie have different opinions on how much the bottom spacing is .. looks great in ff now


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

chrome looks nice and normal


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 1, 2009)

Looks good in FF!


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

So to get the badge, all I need to do is put my folding name in the option box in UserCP.  Cool.  I hope it updates soon and I get my badge!

Thanks W1z for all your hard work.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

yes thats all you need to do and it should update instantly


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

ah it's bugged .. let me look into it


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

should be fixed now


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> should be fixed now



That seems to have done it, my badge just appeared. Thanks W1z!


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

Those are awesome. Great job!


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice badges everyone!  Whats the breakdown on the 'custom' titles?

Aka, Crazy Folder... 5 Million points...ect


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> should be fixed now



I still haven't seen mine. And its been more than 15 minutes. Is it down?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

did you put your name in the options page ? it should show up instantly


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> did you put your name in the options page ? it should show up instantly



Yes Sir.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

you dont have 500k points which is the minimum to get a badge


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> you dont have 500k points which is the minimum to get a badge



lol. 

Well I will get to work.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

You don't think 500K is a bit steep?  It took me a month with significantly more than average hardware to get to 500K.  A dedicated folder with an average computer would take months to earn a badge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You don't think 500K is a bit steep?  It took me a month with significantly more than average hardware to get to 500K.  A dedicated folder with an average computer would take months to earn a badge.



if you lower it how will you know if their "dedicated" or just in it for the badge?


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought the code did a query for 24hr productivity


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I thought the code did a query for 24hr productivity



good call i just got pwnt


----------



## Castiel (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I'm folding for fun. And I fold pretty much when I'm out of the house or not on my computer. And I average from 1-3 WU a day. 
And I'm not doing this for a badge really. I started folding before I even heard about this badge.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Well I'm folding for fun. And I fold pretty much when I'm out of the house or not on my computer. And I average from 1-3 WU a day.
> And I'm not doing this for a badge really. I started folding before I even heard about this badge.



sorry bud i didnt mean to insinuate that you were just doing it for the badge..i was more commenting on why the slope is as steep as it is...dont get me wrong i absolutely respect that you fold for us no matter how little it is its always ALWAYS welcome thank you


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> You don't think 500K is a bit steep?  It took me a month with significantly more than average hardware to get to 500K.  A dedicated folder with an average computer would take months to earn a badge.



Yeah, I was just going to say this.

I mean, 24/7 folding on a midrange GPU like a 9800GT that gives ~3500-4000PPD is still looking at 5 to 6 months of folding before getting a badge.

And forget about those of use who CPU fold, even on a dual-core your looking at over a year of 24/7 folding.  A decent quad will get you down into the 5 or 6 month range(my X3370@3.6GHz get 3600PPD).  And that is 24/7 folding, which not everyone can do.

I really think 500K minimum is going to alienate a large number of people.  I agree the badge should only go to members actively folding for TPU, but it should be given to anyone that is actively folding for TPU, I know detecting this is possible.  Everyone should be encouraged to fold, it shouldn't be about the points, once it becomes about the points, you have lost site of the true goals and reasons behind Folding@Home.

Edit:  Check out this page: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&srt=1&t=50711

The 24h average is a pretty good indicator of active folding.  If production drops off for long enough, the 24h average drops to 0, even for people with rather large scores.  Plus it gives people a little bit of a buffer in cause they have an issue that causes them to stop folding(hardware failure, vacation, etc.) so they don't lose their badge right away, they have a little time to get back up and running.

I believe the 24h average on that page is calculated by the last 7 days of production divided by 7, so basically people would have had to be active in the last 7 days to keep their badge.  Go inactive for 7 days or longer, and you lose the badge.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

I think 100K is a reasonable threshold.  Even with heavy hardware pushing 25k+ PPD it would take several days to qualify... and folding that hard for the team deserves quick recognition, but sets the threshold within reasonable reach for lower productivity machines.  It still makes it hard for CPU only folders, but wouldn't those folks would be better suited for crunching? 

I agree nobody should be folding just for a badge, but one of the goals of the badges is to recruit new folders to the team.  It's kind of counter productive if a recruiting tool takes 6+ months for the typical forum member to achieve.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

decide on something .. i'm happy with whatever you guys think makes sense


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

I say any active folder, based on having a > 0 24h average makes the most sense.

This will show who is dedicated, because if you are doing it just for the badge, you have to continue to do it, or you lose it after 7 days.  So they better be dedicated if they want to keep the badge.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

I think the average thing makes the most sense, because at the PPD I'm getting (700), it will take me 714 days to get the badge, and even once I upgrade to a 9600GSO, it will take me about 5 months.  The 7 day average seems like a better option for people who have limited production capabilities.  Also, it will make sure that people keep folding after 500k and don't just fold long enough to get a badge


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

>0 24h average is the same as "7 days more than 0", right ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, it would be the same as the last 7 days being greater than 0.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Wiz, thank you very much for this. These are really coming along.


Would it be possible to hyperlink the badge to the Folding subforum?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 1, 2009)

100k is good for the minimum. In the future as the team grows, we make re-evaluate the gate for the badges. I want to thank everyone for their input on a great looking finished product. Big thanks to W1zz for spearheading this effort. He is the reason we love TPU!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Wiz, thank you very much for this. These are really coming along.
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to hyperlink the badge to the Folding subforum?



i was also going to suggest this a few pages back..but i was scared that he might take away the cool lettering that comes up when you hover over...im a sucker for awsome message tags


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 1, 2009)

i thought about linking, but i think a tooltip might be more descriptive especially when there are more special ranks like "crazy folder". it's not really hard finding the folding forum. i just realized you can have a link and a tooltip .. duh .. 

so i change it to 100k for the "folding member" bage ? that's still a month of folding going by your previous arguments


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> i thought about linking, but i think a tooltip might be more descriptive especially when there are more special ranks like "crazy folder". it's not really hard finding the folding forum. i just realized you can have a link and a tooltip .. duh ..
> 
> so i change it to 100k for the "folding member" bage ?



could u plz sir?


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Just noticed that you fixed the alignment. Sweet!

I like making the badge a link. Everyone is gonna want to see what is in the "Crazy Folder"


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 1, 2009)

I think 500k is a bit steep to get a badge personally. For instance, my dad is constantly bitching at me for 
having my computer on when it is folding (and crunching). So some days I have to turn it off.
However, I am a dedicated folder and just passed 100k. I think 100k is a good target to get a badge 
at personally. As you can see, I crawled from the depths of the 200th spot up to spot 99.
And just an FYI, it'll take me ~215 days to reach 500k.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 2, 2009)

This has been *GREAT* work by all involved.

THANKS


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 2, 2009)

Like it a alot and it was easy to apply for...waited a bit and there she is.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 2, 2009)

Cool badge.  I got mine.  So sweet.  Big thanks to W1zzard and everyone who contributed.

And Cheese Danish, go get your badge.  You earned it.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 2, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> And Cheese Danish, go get your badge.  You earned it.



I'm trying mate. But it doesn't want to give me one 
Edit: I'll just wait til tomorrow and see what's up


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

I think Wiz said that its case dependent, so be sure that you're putting in your folding name exactly.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2009)

changed to 100k


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Wiz, if you wouldn't mind letting us know all the levels and variations of these badges, we could add to Buck's instructional thread what these guys have to look forward to. Also, does this system check if the folder is active? I can't remember for sure if you said that was implemented. The more we can answer in the Badges Instructional thread, the less 'My Folding Badge Doesn't Work' threads you'd see pop up in Comment's and Feedback.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2009)

```
if ($xml->user->Points_Week>0)
    {
      $points=$xml->user->Points*1;
      if ($xml->user->Points_24hr_Avg*1>25000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_25kppd.gif|More than 25k PPD';
      } else
      if ($points>50*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_50m.gif|50 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>25*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_25m.gif|25 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>10*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_10m.gif|10 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>5*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_5m.gif|5 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>4*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_4m.gif|4 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>2*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_2m.gif|2 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>1*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding_1m.gif|1 Million points folded for TPU';
      } else
      if ($points>0.1*1000*1000)
      {
        $badges[]='folding.gif|Folding for Team TPU';
      }
    }
```

you translate it to something users understand


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Easily done, thank you very much.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

if i may kind sir

-You will get a badge once you have gotten 100,000 points.
-The badge will disappear when your 24 hour average hits "0" points. this will happen automatically. To keep your badge your 24avg must be more than 0

-For anyone with between 100,000 and 999,999 points your badge will read "folding for TPU"

-For anyone with 1 million points..but under 2 million (1,000,000-1,999,999) your badge will read "1 million points folded for TPU" This will continue in 1 million point intervals upto 5 million points.

-After 5 million the next step is 10 million points..which means your badge will read "5 million points folded for TPU" (5,000,000-9,999,999)

-The next change will happen at 10 million points. when you hit 10,000,000 your badge will read "10 million points folded for TPU" 

-After 10 million the next changes happen at 25 and 50 million.

-Their is also another category which you can only get if you produce 25k+ ppd . This badge over rides all others...it doesnt matter if you have just over 100,000 points or if you have 40 million points. if you do over 25,000 points per day this is the badge you will get and it reads "More than 25k ppd"


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Sol.

I've already sent a PM to Buck and the info will be added to the front of the Badge Instructional when Buck gets home later tonight. Though the more places people can find this, the less questions we have to answer.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2009)

to get ANY folding badge you must have weekly points more than 0. resets on sunday. so you may drop out for a few days a week after you delivered points that week.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 2, 2009)

Job very well done!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

It likely won't be days without the badge, it should be hours. Once EoC gets numbers for you that week, it will reappear. Seeming how most active folders have points turned in every update, most should be out for only 3 hours as EoC updates every 3. Just so everyone's aware, it may take longer if you miss points on the first update. Be patient, they'll come back.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 2, 2009)

changed it so that the badge is a link to the stat page of the username the user entered, should be easy to spot exploiters that way.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 2, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> changed it so that the badge is a link to the stat page of the username the user entered, should be easy to spot exploiters that way.



good call.


----------

